# tube protectors, mild tapered effect?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok maybe a gross exaggeration but after putting on scraps of theraband blue it seemed to shoot a little faster.I mean just a little.could be sometime else or no difference at all but I can't tell cause I Dont have a chrony. So who's going to test this for us? Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

It's difficult to see how any such effect could be more than minimal . On the other hand if you make tabs out of the blue theratube and attach your yellow tube to that I think you'll feel quite an extra kick


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

i dont see how it would add speed. if anything i would think it would slow it down a little.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

This is not for opinions but for a test


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, but there is no attachment between the inner and outer tube to give any more resistance. no need for testing. maybe you're just pulling farther


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Could be, seems to push the tubes up as I flip, again to bad no chrony


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

ruthiexxxx said:


> It's difficult to see how any such effect could be more than minimal . On the other hand if you make tabs out of the blue theratube and attach your yellow tube to that I think you'll feel quite an extra kick


Whoa...Ruthie, you just gave me an idea. I have several feet of workout tubing of different colors laying around. I might try using it for tabs.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I just started a thread here ..."Bunny Ears". I'm really interested to hear what others think of this arrangement


----------

